# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Garden Fights between Partners

## Neri

Just curious to know if other couples have serious squabbles about garden policy? Not syrupy, confected argy-bargies but ... the real thing? 
My wife and I could never agree on what veggies to plant, mainly because she was so unreasonable and bullying (in my opinion). 
So we divided up the small veggie plot half/half. 
Her plot is a mass of green luxuriant growth going everywhere with splashes of colour (sweet peas) and it's all very pretty and my patch is neat and orderly and...very boring. 
But because she's a natural hoarder, all her plants are going to seed because she can't bring herself to cut them! How daft is that! It happens every year.  
When she was in charge of production we lost at least half a crop of lettuces one year because she got too attached to them. 
And interestingly what starts to happen is that we lend space. "There's a bit of room in my part if you want to plant something.". 
And so peace prevails in the garden.   When you really think about it, about how much couples squabble, it's really quite amazing how a world full of strangers can co-operate on any level at all! :Frown:

----------


## Naf

Always concede, thats my motto.

----------


## GeoffW1

> Just curious to know if other couples have serious squabbles about garden policy? Not syrupy, confected argy-bargies but ... the real thing? 
> My wife and I could never agree on what veggies to plant, mainly because she was so unreasonable and bullying (in my opinion). 
> So we divided up the small veggie plot half/half. 
> Her plot is a mass of green luxuriant growth going everywhere with splashes of colour (sweet peas) and it's all very pretty and my patch is neat and orderly and...very boring. 
> But because she's a natural hoarder, all her plants are going to seed because she can't bring herself to cut them! How daft is that! It happens every year.  
> When she was in charge of production we lost at least half a crop of lettuces one year because she got too attached to them. 
> And interestingly what starts to happen is that we lend space. "There's a bit of room in my part if you want to plant something.". 
> And so peace prevails in the garden.   When you really think about it, about how much couples squabble, it's really quite amazing how a world full of strangers can co-operate on any level at all!

  Often it is potplants at 40 paces. You can recycle plastic ones. 
I spray her plants with roundup late at night.

----------

